# Popcorn Pheasant



## lady_hunter75 (Jan 21, 2009)

These little morsels are tasty!!

Dice up pheasant breast into bite sized pieces...roll in a mixture of seasoned salt, pepper, n flour. Then drop into a deep fat fryer till done!

Enjoy!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm getting hungry just thinking about it. Here is my version of popcorn pheasant.

Cube up the meat.
Marinate in buttermilk, seasonings, and a few splashes of your favorite hot sauce.
Wrap in bacon. 
Bread them with your favorite breading.
Drop in a fryer.
Easy as that. We make a bunch of these as appetizers on Thanksgiving or when we're processing game.


----------



## lady_hunter75 (Jan 21, 2009)

That recipe version also sounds darn right tasty!! I am definately gonna try that one!! We eat alot of pheasant and popcorn pheasant is a quick and enjoyable treat that everyone loves! Thanks for sharing your version!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

After reading this I now really want some. Of course I have no pheasant in my freezer tho. Hmmm I wonder if any of my friends have any.


----------

